# Rezeptur laden e!Cockpit



## Oliver Wetzel (11 August 2019)

Hallo,

ich verzweifele an den Rezepturen unter e!cockpit. Habe eine Rezepturdefinition erstellt und auch eine Rezeptur. Dies wird auch abgespeichert und ich könnte es z.B. mit Excel öffnen. Nun will ich, dass die Rezeptur beim Starten in die Variablen geschriebn wird. Dafür benutze ich folgenden Code:

dwErgebnis := fbRezeptur.WriteRecipe(RecipeDefinitionName := 'testrezept', RecipeName := 'rt1');

Aber ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass die Variablen mit den Rezepturwerten beschrieben werden. Wo habe ich da den Denkfehler?


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (12 August 2019)

Hallo Oliver,

bitte versuche die Methode LoadAndWriteRecipe, damit sollte du Erfolg haben


----------



## Oliver Wetzel (12 August 2019)

Hallo Wago-Support,

Ich habe das an der SPS mit dem Einlesen über einen Button in der Visu gelöst bekommen. Wollte so auch das abspeichern, also das Lesen der Variablenwerte realisieren. Nur leider geht das nicht. Habt Ihr da einen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## Oliver Wetzel (13 August 2019)

Problem gelöst. Es fehlte der Backslash bei der Pfadangabe im Rezepturmanager


----------

